# What grinder?



## vasily87 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi all, new to the forum. I have had a dualit esspresivo coffee machine for a few years now and have been enjoying nice coffee but I would love to be able to take the quality a bit higher now. Hence I am looking for an electric grinder around the 150 mark. I was close to buying a graef cm80 as i read that it can make some nice fine grounds for espresso especially after you make shim adjustments on it, but is it a good buy for the money or would I be better spending it on something else? Read the grinders sticky but it was a little dated so wanted some fresh advice. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi the espspresivo runs of a pressurised basket I believe , you might not get the full benefit of using a grinder with a pressurised basket .

Having fresh ground coffee is of course always a bonus , but I'm not sure you will get the full benefit of it with a pressurised basket

I'm not sure if you can get non pressurised baskets for this machine either .


----------



## vasily87 (Mar 22, 2014)

Right, Im learning here, looked at the possibility of doing away with the second skin and make it a single wall basket. Would that be permissable?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I don't know, your still left with a machine that uses a Thermoblock to heat the group. These can be less stable temperature wise.

I'll be honest I had the same machine and returned it so perhaps I don't have the best opinion of the coffee you can make through it.

You may well be better getting a second hand gaggia classic if you want to up the coffee you make with a grinder .


----------



## vasily87 (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah, just been looking. Can pick them up second hand fairly reasonable priced.


----------



## vasily87 (Mar 22, 2014)

also, just the classic or any of the gaggia machines suitable? cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

vasily87 said:


> also, just the classic or any of the gaggia machines suitable? cheers


I'd go for the classic , you can replace any pressurised basket easily and add a silvia steam wand easy enough .


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Any of the gaggias with a solenoid


----------



## vasily87 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ok, thanks for the feedback so far. I see a local listing for a classic and a gaggia MDF grinder. Whats the thoughts?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What's the price and what area ( indicates hard water etc )

there were some reconditioned ones on our sales thread for£120 recently .


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

I've had great coffee from that combo! Mdf worth about 80ish if in good condition and classic around 100 again depending on condition or mods. So 180 or less and it's a good deal.


----------



## vasily87 (Mar 22, 2014)

ebay. glasgow. its on bid so no final price. was curious about the grinder?


----------



## vasily87 (Mar 22, 2014)

also, i assume they come with pressurised baskets and you guys just swap them out?


----------



## vasily87 (Mar 22, 2014)

guys? messaged the seller and waiting on reply. seen a few around the 100 mark. Any other things i need to know. Are they good for getting spares etc? cheers


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Classic is very good for getting spares and repairs.

The MDF is a good starter grinder and will work well with the classic.

Yes; if it comes with pressurised baskets swap them out for non pressurised ones (under a fiver). Check the burrs if you buy it to see if they need to be replaced and you may wish to consider modifying the classic to be lower pressured and the grinder to be stepless; both fairly easy.


----------



## vasily87 (Mar 22, 2014)

Ok, thanks again. I have asked age and what usage the items have seen. Any tell tales to look for?


----------



## vasily87 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi again guys, this is the setup i was looking at which reserve was not met. The seller said 150, is that fair? Thanks again!http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-cl...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-classic-and-gaggia-mdf-grinder-black-/181354295798?ViewItem=&ssPageName=ADME%3AX%3ARTQ%3AGB%3A1123&item=181354295798&nma=true&si=vuz6KWSfvs81w%252B%252BID6z%252FsPjJ2kc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## vasily87 (Mar 22, 2014)

also, its two years old used twice a day... thanks


----------



## vasily87 (Mar 22, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Classic-Espresso-Machine-And-Krups-Grinder-/181362279774?pt=UK_Homes_Garden_Kitchen_Kettles&hash=item2a3a08c55e there is also this which might be a lighter used machine but inferior grinder?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Second Ebay deal - Krupps grinder is useless - ignore the grinder. Classic is worth going after. Try offering £110 and go up to £120. Are you able to check it out in person - notice both deals are Glasgow.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

First Ebay deal - grinder isn't brilliant. Could try making an offer for just the Classic. Don't buy blind though.


----------



## vasily87 (Mar 22, 2014)

yeah, you reckon the first one is dodgy? Perhaps try and get the grinder from it and leave the machine then aim for the second classic?


----------



## vasily87 (Mar 22, 2014)

sorry, only got one of your replies at first. I was under the impression the mdf was a not bad beginner grinder? I will message both and ask about machine only.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

First deal might be OK but you would really want to check out the machine and grinder - preferably by seeing both in action, i.e. a couple of shots through the Classic ground in the MDF. Could be a bargain providing the grinder is working properly as is the Classic.


----------



## vasily87 (Mar 22, 2014)

The second one is looking for 130 for the classic. I have went back with 120 and asked if he has receipt seeing as its 10 months old.


----------



## vasily87 (Mar 22, 2014)

Settling for 125. on the second one.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

vasily87 said:


> Settling for 125. on the second one.


That's a good deal for a 10month old Classic.


----------



## vasily87 (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, I will collect this evening. Now looking for a grinder in the 125-150 range. Guess that's not likeley to happen?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a Rancilio Rocky doser and would post for £100 inc

http://Http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=15225


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Well done with the Classic. If you can, hold off buying a grinder until you've got a bit more to spare. If you can get up to around £200.00, you can get a very decent second hand commercial job but obviously these grinders have a bigger footprint and that isn't to everyone's liking. Eureka Mignon - very respected - is going for £265.00 new delivered by forum sponsor Coffeebean which is a great deal but is way above your current budget. They do come up second hand and would be a very worthwhile buy if you can find one. You're half way there - keep looking!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

vasily87 said:


> Thanks for the advice, I will collect this evening. Now looking for a grinder in the 125-150 range. Guess that's not likeley to happen?


Have a look at the Rancilio Rocky, Jason is selling - it's right in your price range and a very fair price.


----------



## vasily87 (Mar 22, 2014)

It does look tempting. Would that setup allow me to make some good espressos?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes it would - just need fresh roasted beans and you'll be away.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah that looks a great price for the rocky!! Make sure you dont leave it too long for ordering beans as you will probably need to rest them for 7-10 days after roast date!!


----------



## vasily87 (Mar 22, 2014)

Where do you guys tend to get your beans from?


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

under the beans sub forum is a list of uk roasters. But a highly recommended roaster here is Rave and I would always recommend them for the facts they offer great beans, great service and just about the best value for money you can get!! The last point I think is the clincher as when you are starting out you are likely to waste a reasonable amount of coffee!

I also would recommend hasbean, Squaremile and londinium


----------



## vasily87 (Mar 22, 2014)

You hit the nail on the head there. Don't want to waste anything too pricey. Thanks


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

a kg of Italian Job from rave is pretty reasonable £9.50 and you'll need a kilo as you get through beans really fast starting out.


----------



## vasily87 (Mar 22, 2014)

yeah, i seen that. its a good price in fairness and also makes so much more sense value wise too. Just got the machine and its as good as new. loving it!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

vasily87 said:


> yeah, i seen that. its a good price in fairness and also makes so much more sense value wise too. Just got the machine and its as good as new. loving it!


Good to hear. Always a nice feeling when you bag a bargain.


----------



## vasily87 (Mar 22, 2014)

The rancillio is mine also, so happy days! thanks for all the help this far guys


----------



## vasily87 (Mar 22, 2014)

one more thing, is this tamp any use? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Motta-58mm-Flat-Espresso-Tamper-/131134828185?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Food_SM&hash=item1e883eae99


----------



## panna_cota (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi









I can advice you Baratza Encore ,use it for 3 years and like it.

Another important point is very easy to clean


----------

